# new to forum



## JWH (Jan 25, 2013)

I have been a voyeur of this forum for many years, and I have finally become an active poster today.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

I see from your only other post that while you are new to this forum, you are not exactly new to beekeeping!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welome JWH!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Welcome! I saw your post on VSH and curious to hear what your background is...researcher, professor, or a well-connected beekeeper? Sorry to ask such a direct question, but your post on VSH caught my attention. 

Again, welcome, and I look forward to your contributions.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site professor!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Good to have you aboard JWH.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Jeff, glad to see you here. You can keep us straight on the queen rearing front.

Johnny


----------

